# Weight before and after colonoscopy prep?



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2010)

I know this is a silly question, but has anyone ever weighed themselves before and after your colonoscopy prep?  I was just curious about how much weight we generally carry around in our digestive system.  

After a night of V and D, I was six pounds lighter than the morning before.  I had weighed myself because I was feeling really full and bloated and I weighed 128 lbs, which is on the high side of normal for me.  After everything came out, I was 122, which is a normal morning weight for me.  I guess I'm just trying to figure out if I was "extra filled".:wink:

 I realize this isn't exactly a scientific experiment...other factors such as dehydration come into play.  I was just more or less curious.


----------



## ChefShazzy (Apr 2, 2010)

Cool experiment, I have wondered the same thing but never actually did it (I don't have a scale at home)...  Maybe next time!


----------



## mussen (Apr 2, 2010)

ha I had been wondering the same thing. I remembered to weigh myself just before I started prep for the colonoscopy I had on Monday .....  I lost about 3kg.


----------



## Entchen (Apr 2, 2010)

I was down 4 pounds (about 2 kg).


----------



## David in Seattle (Apr 2, 2010)

Is this like the ultimate Crohn's-Chick thread, or what???  Or no, that would be, "And you know the BEST PART of my RESECTION????    I lost FOUR POUNDS!!!    

Does this Ileal Pouch make my butt look big???


----------



## Entchen (Apr 3, 2010)

Hahaha, David!

I excitedly told at least 3 friends...


----------



## crampygut (Apr 3, 2010)

I always tend to loose around 2 to 3 kg's after I have the prep. 

Michael


----------



## CDDad (Apr 3, 2010)

Funny topic - Just so everyone is not grossed out, I don't think all this lost weight is fecal matter.  The preps also pull a lot of water out of your body to help flush the colon.
That's why they tell you to drink so much to prevent dehydration.  Which I can never do...


----------



## Nyx (Apr 3, 2010)

lol@David...you have NO idea how hard it is to match my shoes with my bag...lmao


----------



## Nytefyre (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a colonoscopy on Tuesday.  I weigh 220 now.  Can't wait to weigh myself after the prep to see what I drop!


----------



## Crohns08 (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I must be an oddball, I never lose that much, just a pound or two! Though it might be because I usually drop like ten or so pounds when I'm flaring...


----------



## David in Seattle (Apr 3, 2010)

Nyx said:
			
		

> lol@David...you have NO idea how hard it is to match my shoes with my bag...lmao


I would think it would be a simple matter of the right pollish.  Now, how much of you'd have to eat, I have NO idea...  :lol2:


----------

